# Hello from Georgia



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm a breeder of mice, and leopard geckos. I do have feeder mice, don't hate. Only males are for food, females keep the population growing. . They are typical red-eyed white mice. The most popular that are usually bred for bait anyway. I also have as of now two fancy mice. One looks like a dove to me, and the other a black parti (something like that). I also have a cat, kitten, dogs, turtle, lizards, hermit crabs, and of course mice.  I may have a few questions on here so if you could answer them that would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Ask away!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi nice to meet you guys


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

